
The whoishiring script broke today - paulf
http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring<p>From the profile:
This account automatically submits a 'Who is Hiring? (Month YYYY Edition)' post at 8 AM Eastern time on the 1st of every month.<p>According to the submissions page 
http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring<p>...it looks like there hasn't been a submission for today Thur, Dec 1 2011 as of 10:30AM EST.
======
lpolovets
Voila: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3300290> (manually created by me)

